# Temperature and Humidity parameters for Gargoyle Gecko



## Half Ton (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi, Just setting up my first gargoyle gecko habitat. Everything is ready, but I wanted someone to sanity check my hygro/thermo settings. I currently have "daytime" between 07:00 and 19:00. 

Daytime base humidity I have set to 65%, and temperature to 26 deg. Celsius
Nighttime base humidity is 70% and temperature is 21 degrees

Does this sound reasonable? I am not sure about the humidity rise at nighttime but I have read that this is "normal" for a rain forest environment. All comments welcome.


----------



## JRB 89 (Aug 5, 2013)

humidity a little high, could drop temp a couple degrees as well. that's how i keep mine. other than that, great.


----------



## Half Ton (Jun 27, 2014)

So, if I drop humidity to 60% in the day and 65% at night, and temp to 25 in the day and 20 at night, that would be about right?


----------



## craneya02 (Jun 27, 2014)

About 24c through the day is about right. They're from fairly cool climates. Don't need to be much higher than room temperature  that humidity sounds fine to me


----------



## Half Ton (Jun 27, 2014)

I've noticed that humidity naturally rises to about 70 or 80% during the night anyway, so no problem there. I'll take the temp down to 24 day and 20 night. 

Thanks for all your comments


----------



## craneya02 (Jun 27, 2014)

That should be fine. I'm looking at picking up a Gargoyle too and I'm just going to use a low wattage daytime heat lamp to bring the temps up through the day, then just have it on a timer to switch off at night and drop to room temp. Every house is different but generally room temp is between 18-22 which is fine for night temps.


----------

